
Show HN: Track and share all of your investments in one place - bk8335
https://www.holfolio.com
======
bk8335
I want people to be more open about their investments, as it's something that
we're all left to do on our own or pay far too much for financial advisors to
tell us things a friend probably already knows.

I first made this because I had investments across equities, crypto, and
equity crowdfunding campaigns, and it was a pain to log into each different
platform to see how they were doing. Excel is bad at tracking the values over
time, so as a software developer and a chartered financial analyst, I decided
to make it myself.

By sharing what you are buying or selling publicly (but you don't have to
share the amounts), it also allows you to peek over the fence and look at the
portfolios of other people - a curiosity many of us have but are too polite to
ask in real life.

I've just implemented automatic dividend tracking of US stocks, and in the
future want to integrate with investment platforms to automatically add all
transactions.

Once you're signed up, we can add your existing investments to the platform to
make it as easy as possible to get set up.

Any and all feedback is welcome!

